# ***Devil's Backbone Hunting Club in Meriwether & Talbot County / 4700 Acres***



## B767erDrvr

Update 3/2/16: I'm currently full for the 2016-2017 Membership year.  If you're interested in joining for next season please don't hesitate to email me expressing your interest.  Please allow me several days to respond to your emails or texts.  Thanks so much for your patience!

To view our "Hog Hunting Only Membership" ad on gon.com please click the following link http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=823771


Be sure to check our GON ad and our facebook page regularly as I try to update pictures/information on a regular basis.

We have a total of 4700 contiguous QDM/Semi-Trophy Managed acres.   

Our club is the single largest tract of land in Meriwether County.

You won't find a prettier club!  Absolutely beautiful.  

Club has been in existence since 1988.

* $1400/year for Deer, Turkey, and Hogs
* Approximately 100 acres per member(see FAQ below)
* No exclusive areas
* Pin In Pin Out
* Over 70 food plots.  Durana Clover, Patriot Clover, Ladino Clover, Iron Clay Peas, Winter Peas, Wheat & Oats.
* QDM/Semi-Trophy Managed
* Bucks must be 15" outside spread minimum
* Bucks must have a main frame of 8 points or more
* Bucks must be 110" minimum based on Boone & Crockett scoring (new rule for 2016/2017 season)
* Bucks must be 120" minimum based on Boone & Crockett scoring (new rule for 2018/2019 season)
* Two bucks two does max per membership with the ability to get more with our predator program.  Our Club rules allow for 2 bucks and 2 does.  If you're the type of hunter that MUST shoot your club limit every year THIS IS NOT THE CLUB FOR YOU.  We are NOT a brown its down type of club.  
* Two work days per year required or $100 fee per work day missed
* Property Borders the Sprewell Bluff WMA(Pigeon Creek Tract)
* Club is near the Flint River.
* Property has several year round creeks and streams 
* Talbot County portion of the club is in the Southern Zone (Deer Season thru January 15th)
* We have Three different camping areas
* We have a shooting range with 40, 100, 150 yard targets and a 200 yard gong.
* Meriwether County ranks as one GON's top big buck counties EVERY YEAR!
* We are not far from Atlanta, Macon, Columbus, and LaGrange, Newnan, Fayetteville, Peachtree City, Woodbury, Manchester, Warm Springs, Talbotton, Fulton County, Fayette County, Coweta County, Harris County, Crawford County, Macon County, Calloway Gardens.


Be sure to check out our Facebook page.  Be SURE to "LIKE" our facebook page to stay up to date with what's going on at our club!!! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Devils-Backbone-Hunting-Club/228553623899756

A FAQ is:
1) do you offer a turkey hunting only membership?  we do not. 
2) do you allow dogs to hunt for coons or hogs?  no.  We don't want added pressure on our deer at anytime of the year.
3) is small game hunting allowed during deer season?  No it is not.  We want absolute minimal pressure on our deer during deer season.
4) do we allow access to the WMA thru our club? No, club access is for dues paying members only.
5) how many camps do you have? 3
6) does the club have electric and water? No, it is primitive camping.  Almost everyone has a generator.  We encourage the generators to be the "ultra quiet" type or they need to be sound proofed.  If a generator is to loud you will be asked to not use it.  We have a service that comes, whenever needed, to drain sewer tanks and to top off your potable water tanks for a small fee.
7) with 47 members how many will be there at the same time? Opening day of rifle season is the busiest day of the year.  You will likely see about 18-22 members pinned in on that day ONLY.  That's over 200 acres per member.  All other weekends during deer season you will see 8-12 members at the club on a Saturday.  That's close to 500 acres per person.  During a weekday it's very likely you will be the only one at the club except during the rut.  At which time there will be about 4-8 members at the club during a weekday during the rut.  That's close to 800 acres per person hunting a weekday during the rut!
8) a portion of your club is in the southern zone, do you allow baiting of deer? As a club we've adopted no baiting of deer during deer season.  Fair Chase!  We do allow baiting of hogs outside of deer and turkey season.  New Club Rule for 2016: 3 Club sponsored baited sites for kids age 16 and under may hunt over bait.
9) When are the dues to be paid? New members are required to pay in full up front.  Existing Members dues are paid in 3 installments(1st of February/April/June)
10)  Are guests allowed to hunt the property?  Yes.  You are allowed 4 guest days per year at $50 per guest day.  Guests are NOT allowed to harvest a buck!  Guests are only allowed 1 tom.  After turkey harvest there are no more turkey hunting guests allowed.  Guests have to wait until AFTER the third weekend of turkey season to hunt and after Thanksgiving to hunt deer.  ALL GUESTS MUST HUNT WITH YOU OR VERY CLOSE TO YOU.
11) What are the fines? New Rule For 2016 Season:  Fine for undersized buck is now $400 plus you or anyone under your membership will not be allowed to harvest another buck for the balance of your membership year, $150 for shooting a button buck or undersized doe, $50 for shooting a jake.
12) My current club is a party club. Is this that type of club? OUR CLUB DOES NOT TOLERATE HEAVY DRINKING OR DRUGS!!!!!!  You will see some members have a few drinks of beer with dinner or over a campfire, that's the extent of our partying atmosphere.
13) When does my membership start?  Your membership starts June 1st and ends May 31st.
14) If I join in January 2015 for the next membership year(June 1, 2015 - May 31, 2016) can I hunt the 2015 turkey season?  Answer...You would have to pay a fee of $450 to hunt the 2015 Turkey Season and $1400 for the 2015-2016 Membership Year.




Give me a call if you have any questions or would like to tour the property.

If you call and I don't answer please be patient with me as it may take a few days to call you back.  Emailing me at JodiKillen@comcast.net may at times get you a quicker response.

Thanks,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141
JodiKillen@comcast.net


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Few of our Bucks & Turkeys*


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Hogs*

The other white meat!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Property Pictures*

Pics of Property


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Property  Pictures*

Various Pics of Club


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Over 14 miles of property line.*

Club is in Meriwether and Talbot Counties


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turkey*

We have an incredible turkey population.  Curtiss(2012), Jeremy(2013), Riley(2014) and Ben(2015) with their awards for shooting the largest turkey!  That is the Flint River in one of the pics.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Pin In Pin Out Board*

This is our Pin In and Pin Out Board.


----------



## ratimux

PM sent


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Property Pictures*

Various property pictures.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club pictures*

Various pictures


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club Pictures*

Various Pics.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club Pictures*

Various pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club pictures*

Various pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Dove Plot*

Zach gets his first dove.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club from 14,000 feet*

Club is in the middle of the picture.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club pictures*

Various pictures


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club Pictures*

Club Pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club pics*

Club pictures


----------



## B767erDrvr

*DBHC Pictures*

DBHC pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Backbone pics*

Devil's Backbone


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Pictures at the Backbone*

DBHC pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*DbHC Pictures*

Various pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Pics from the club*

club pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Sunflower*

Sunflower in dove plot


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Camp*

Lower Camp


----------



## shanesbandit

Jodi did a great job showing the club today even in rain....joined and ready to meet the members


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Some deer pics*

These are some of the deer harvested at our club over the years.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Buck Pics*

Buck pics from over the years.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Deer pics*

Some more pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Buck Pictures*

More Buck pics from the club.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Youth Hunters*

Some of our successful youth hunters!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Hogs*

Our new 340 acre lease has hogs.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Huge Scrape*

Now that's a scrape!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Camera Pics*

Trail Cam Pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Buck Pic*

He has a drop tine.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Shooting Range*

Shooting Range with 40, 100, 150 yard targets.


----------



## outbackjack21

Please call me if your still looking my name is david 678-457-1102


----------



## Olgrayfox

I am interested to in still looking Jimmy 561-312-0701


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Predator Program*

Coyotes have a major impact on fawn recruitment.  All clubs know coyotes are an issue but choose not to actively trap or promote predator hunting.  NOT our club!  We have almost 50 leg traps on the property to keep the coyote numbers down.  The more coyotes removed from the property the more fawns you will have.  And ultimately, the more bucks you will have!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plot Work*

Our food plots look as good as they do because we have the right equipment for the job.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plot Maintenance*

As part of our food plot maintenance program we will burn off the plots to increase the potash in the soil.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Wow this looks like a fantastic place. THat has good structure I'm in the market for a new club. Let my lease go this year. If my cousins lease doesn't have any openings I will be contacting you


----------



## outbackjack21

Hey Jodi

Enjoyed talking to you today,  looking forward to meeting you and looking anlt the club


----------



## Southern Hunter

Pm sent and left you a voicemail.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Horned trees*

Couple of horned trees.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Mud Rubs*

Hogs rubbing mud off on the tree.  One tall pig.  One pic shows fresh rooting.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Hog Rub*

Hog Mud Rub


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Huskins Property*

Various Pics of the new 340 acres we added to the club.


----------



## maughdr

If you love to turkey hunt, this club is for you. I was a member last year, great property, tons of turkeys


----------



## Gradymedic

what about loving to deer hunt?


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Devil's Backbone adds another 100 acres!*

Devil's Backbone adds another 100 acres!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Devil's Backbone Hunt Club Aerial*

Devil's Backbone Hunt Club Aerial


----------



## Gradymedic

Now if I could just get a call back to come look and take up one of the spots. lol


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## B767erDrvr

*A view from where Devil's Backbone got its name from.*

A view from Devil's Backbone Mountain


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Wheat*

Wheat is heading out already.


----------



## bullsprig1100

Love to deer hunt, but also love hog hunting with night vision and hog dogs. Any opportunity for those activities?


----------



## B767erDrvr

Night hunting is allowed for predators and hogs.  Running dogs is not allowed.


----------



## bullsprig1100

Thank You!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Devil's Backbone Leases 200 More Acres*

Devil's Backbone is now 4100 acres!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*New Boundary Lines*

4100 total acres and growing!


----------



## Gradymedic

Are all your memberships filled?


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plots*

Food Plots Look Awesome!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*We just leased 200 more acres!*

Our newly acquired 200 acres!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Hogs*

Hogs


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turkeys*

Turkeys


----------



## JDOG404

Do you have water and power at the campsites?


----------



## huntmccut

PM sent


----------



## B767erDrvr

Turkey season starts this Saturday!!!


----------



## rfeltman41

Great bunch of guys and a great club.  Jody is doing an awesome job running the club from what my good member friend Larry says .  Maybe when I get my two year old a little older I can jump back in. I was one of the original members in the club, lots of memories there , definitely miss it.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turkey Down*

Jeremy P. gets an awesome bird opening weekend with all the terrible storms around.  Congrats Jeremy


----------



## rolltidefan

Jim Faulkner doesn't run the club anymore?


----------



## B767erDrvr

Jim asked me to take over the club about a year and a half ago.


----------



## handfull

pm sent to take a look


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Second tom of the season!*

Huge double beard at 9" & 6", 1.25" spurs, at 22.5 lbs!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Another bird down!*

Congratulations Ralph E. with an awesome bird with a 10.5" beard!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turkeys*

Recent turkeys


----------



## englishmonster

is it small game friendly? i have coon dogs. everything else i still hunt except squirrel


----------



## B767erDrvr

englishmonster said:


> is it small game friendly? i have coon dogs. everything else i still hunt except squirrel



No coon dogs.  Sorry.


----------



## rolltidefan

So there is no coon hunting allowed now?


----------



## B767erDrvr

rolltidefan said:


> So there is no coon hunting allowed now?



Members can trap all the raccoons they desire.  We do not allow the running/chasing/treeing of raccoons with coon dogs.  Several members trap raccoons with great success.  I'd rather members trap the raccoons with no pressure on the deer vs running dogs in the middle of the night.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Larry W.  gets a turkey.*

Larry's bird!


----------



## rfeltman41

Persistence pays.....


----------



## boarman1

Email sent.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Boarman top notch club bud seen it myself very well ran !


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Coyote Trapping*

Trapping Coyotes


----------



## RICKY E

Any spots still avaiable?  I work in the oil-field so i'm offshore at this time. Will be home next week. Have a lease in talbot co. At this time but would like to join another lease as well. Please let me know


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Pigeon Creek*

Pigeon Creek


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Spring Bush Hogging*

Spring Bush Hogging


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Spring 2013 Clover*

Clover is looking incredible!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*2012/2013 Biggest Buck Award*

Robert M. with his Biggest Buck Award!  Congratulations Robert!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Hay Fields*

Hay Fields Look Awesome!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Clover & Chicory*

Clover & Chicory


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bush Hogging*

Bush Hogging


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turkey*

Cool Turkey Pic


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Trapping*

Coyote Trapping


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Pigeon Creek*

Creek behind camp.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*West Tower*

West Tower


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Select cut from December 2011*

Great browse!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Protein Feeder*

Protein Feeders


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Coyote Trapping*

Another fawn saved!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Late season bird.*

Check out the 12 1/8" paint brush!


----------



## cophunter308

Jim, it was a pleasure meeting and touring the property with you yesterday! I'm happy to be the newest member of this fine hunting club! Jodi, thanks for all your help and talking with me the last few days and I look forward to viewing the property with you soon! I'm pumped up about this upcoming season!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Fishing*

An awesome catch by Terry S. on Pigeon Creek.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plots Get Lime*

Food Plots Get 1 to 2 Tons/Acre of Lime Each


----------



## ehunt

the guys at cedar rock are great guys to deal with.


----------



## B767erDrvr

ehunt said:


> the guys at cedar rock are great guys to deal with.



Yes they are!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Added 203 acres*

203 additional acres leased today!  4300 total acres!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*2013 Dove Plot*

Dove Plot Looks Awesome


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Few cam pics from July 2013*

Couple of cams checked.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*2013 is off to a good start*

2013 is off to a good start


----------



## benbishop6602

*nov  2013*



B767erDrvr said:


> Updated on 10/31/2013: I will start recruiting for next years openings starting in December. I'd be more than happy to show you around the property if your interested in the 2014/2015 season. Be sure to check our GON ad and our facebook page regularly as I try to update pictures/information on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> We have a total of 4300 contiguous QDM/Semi-Trophy Managed acres.
> 
> Our club is the single largest tract of land in Meriwether County.
> 
> You won't find a prettier club! Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Club has been in existence since 1988.
> 
> * $1300/year for Deer, Turkey, and Hogs
> * Approximately 100 acres per member
> * No exclusive areas
> * Pin In Pin Out
> * Over 50 food plots. Ladino Clover, Chicory, Purple Top, Wheat and Rye.
> * Supplemental and Protein Feeding January thru August
> * Over $14,000 spent on Protein Pellets, Supplemental Feed, and Food Plots last year
> * QDM/Semi-Trophy Managed
> * Bucks must be 15" outside spread minimum
> * Bucks must have a main frame of 8 points or more
> * Two bucks two does max per membership with the ability to get more with our predator program. We are NOT a brown its down type of club.
> * Two work days per year required or $100 fee per work day missed
> * Property Borders the Sprewell Bluff WMA(Pigeon Creek Tract)
> * Club is near the Flint River.
> * Property has several year round creeks and streams
> * Talbot County portion of the club is in the Southern Zone (Deer Season thru January 15th)
> * We have two different camping areas
> * We have a shooting range with 40, 100, 150 yard targets
> * Meriwether County ranks as one GON's top big buck counties EVERY YEAR
> * We are not far from Atlanta, Macon, Columbus, and LaGrange, Newnan, Fayetteville, Peachtree City, Woodbury, Manchester, Warm Springs, Talbotton, Fulton County, Fayette County, Coweta County, Harris County, Crawford County, Macon County, Calloway Gardens.
> 
> 
> Be sure to check out our Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Devils-Backbone-Hunting-Club/228553623899756
> 
> Be sure to search previous GON ad looking for members. Tons of pictures of the property. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=535902&highlight=devil+backbone
> 
> Give me a call if you have any questions or would like to tour the property.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jodi Killen
> 678-438-4141
> JodiKillen@comcast.net


Looks like your club is off to a great start. gl to you all at devils backbone in nov.


----------



## olcowman

ehunt said:


> the guys at cedar rock are great guys to deal with.



Emmitt's the debil!


----------



## Mavren

PM'd you B767erDrvr


----------



## B767erDrvr

*John Deere 5065E*

65 horses have been added to the herd!


----------



## benbishop6602

*Good year*



B767erDrvr said:


> Updated on 10/31/2013: I will start recruiting for next year's openings starting in December. I'd be more than happy to show you around the property if your interested in the 2014/2015 season. Be sure to check our GON ad and our facebook page regularly as I try to update pictures/information on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> We have a total of 4300 contiguous QDM/Semi-Trophy Managed acres.
> 
> Our club is the single largest tract of land in Meriwether County.
> 
> You won't find a prettier club! Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Club has been in existence since 1988.
> 
> * $1300/year for Deer, Turkey, and Hogs
> * Approximately 100 acres per member
> * No exclusive areas
> * Pin In Pin Out
> * Over 50 food plots. Ladino Clover, Chicory, Purple Top, Wheat and Rye.
> * Supplemental and Protein Feeding January thru August
> * Over $14,000 spent on Protein Pellets, Supplemental Feed, and Food Plots last year
> * QDM/Semi-Trophy Managed
> * Bucks must be 15" outside spread minimum
> * Bucks must have a main frame of 8 points or more
> * Two bucks two does max per membership with the ability to get more with our predator program. We are NOT a brown its down type of club.
> * Two work days per year required or $100 fee per work day missed
> * Property Borders the Sprewell Bluff WMA(Pigeon Creek Tract)
> * Club is near the Flint River.
> * Property has several year round creeks and streams
> * Talbot County portion of the club is in the Southern Zone (Deer Season thru January 15th)
> * We have two different camping areas
> * We have a shooting range with 40, 100, 150 yard targets
> * Meriwether County ranks as one GON's top big buck counties EVERY YEAR
> * We are not far from Atlanta, Macon, Columbus, and LaGrange, Newnan, Fayetteville, Peachtree City, Woodbury, Manchester, Warm Springs, Talbotton, Fulton County, Fayette County, Coweta County, Harris County, Crawford County, Macon County, Calloway Gardens.
> 
> 
> Be sure to check out our Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Devils-Backbone-Hunting-Club/228553623899756
> 
> Be sure to search previous GON ad looking for members. Tons of pictures of the property. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=535902&highlight=devil+backbone
> 
> Give me a call if you have any questions or would like to tour the property.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jodi Killen
> 678-438-4141
> JodiKillen@comcast.net


Hey Jodi, keep up the good work.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turnips*

Turnip plots are looking fantastic!


----------



## rfeltman41

I don't understand Larry , guys been in the club since it started. He ought to be picking and choosing which big buck he wants, lol. Looking good I hope to get the boys a little older and jump in the club. Really like what you are doing with it.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*8 Pointer*

210 lb. 8 pointer taken last night.


----------



## Mavren

Very nice!


----------



## gdaagent

Place looks like a hunters paradise. But some of the deer in pics, especially on Facebook, do not look like they would score 100. 

This club wouldn't be good for me, eventhough, I love the rules. I can't judge a 100 buck from a 100 yards. I can probably see four points on one side. That's about it.

But I love QDM clubs


----------



## B767erDrvr

The 100" rule is new for our Club starting for the 2014/2015 season.  Current rules are 8 point mainframe and 15" outside spread.  The 100" rule will ensure that our 2.5 year olds will make it another year.


----------



## Mavren

Heyya Jodi, I'd like to set up a time to come up there to check out the property when you may be free.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Big tree horned*

Big trees horned


----------



## gatnfans

Any spots available?


----------



## DirtyBird

Any spots open for 2014 turkey?


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2

Hello do you have just a turkey hunting only membership for 2014 thanks God bless


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turkey Hunting Memberships*

Sorry we do not offer turkey only memberships.  Everyone has to pay the full membership.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Video*


----------



## B767erDrvr

*2014 Protein / 42,000 lbs.!!!!!*

42,000 lbs. of protein delivered today for the 2014 deer season!!!!!


----------



## ehunt

Way to go that's roughly 10000 lbs per 1000 acres. Good job guys now I know where all of our deer will be from now on!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

btt


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2

why could you not contact me back win I called that's no way to run a club ....


----------



## B767erDrvr

MountainZ2,

I apologize if I don't respond to messages in a timely matter.  It's no excuse but between the holidays, work, trying to get some hunting in of my own, club chores, family functions, family time, kids sports, volunteering at my kids schools, and responding to LITERALLY hundreds of emails and phones calls in the last two weeks time does become scarce at times.  I apologize to you. But you posted message 127 on this forum on 12-20-13 @ 9:45am and I responded to your question with message 128 on 12-20-13 @ 9:34pm.  If you didn't see my response to your question please see the message 128.  The answer to your question is no we do not offer "turkey hunting only" memberships.  You would have to purchase a membership at $1400 per year.  If you so choose to only hunt turkeys that would be your choice.  I have several members paying the full cost of membership to turkey hunt only.  I hope this answers your question.  Have a happy new year!


----------



## mbrowland

What nice plots.   What will you plant for spring/ fall and how many acres will you plant at this time?


----------



## B767erDrvr

Last September we planted Durana clover, purple top(only in select plots), wheat, rye, and buck forage oats.  We will over seed with Durana Clover this fall and drill wheat and oats.  

We have approximately 60 acres in food plots.  We have 30 acres planted and maintained as hay fields by a local farmer.  And we have about 30 acres of food plots thru out the property that we maintain.


----------



## benbishop6602

*lookin forward to 2014 season !!*

Gonna be real nice to be able to jump on the four wheeler and go hunting again!!. Lookin forward to returning to meriwether county to 4300acres of beautiful property!


----------



## jeffchafin88@yahoo.com

would like to see the club if and when you have any openings


----------



## B767erDrvr

Hello Jeff,

Thanks for your interest in our club.  

We are currently full for the 2014-2015 season.

Regards,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Horns*

A nice 146" find on our Club.  Unfortunately he wasn't hanging from the skinning pole.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*2013-2014 Big Buck Award*

Doyle H. gets the Big Buck Award for the 2013-2014 season.  Congrats Doyle!


----------



## Turkeytime1

Have you had any spots come open per your 2/20/2014 update regarding expected open spots when membership due were due March 1?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Openings?


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Georgia's Special Opportunity Turkey Season for youths*

First tom down and it's an awesome one!!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Tagged out!*

Ty tags out in 4 days!!!!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Memories*

Jesse's First Turkey


----------



## meandmydog

*members needed*

need members


----------



## B767erDrvr

Sorry.  We are currently full for the 2014-2015 Membership year.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## B767erDrvr




----------



## meandmydog

Jodi Give me a shout if you need a member Family oriented ethical hunter age 48 ROSCO
4048863359


----------



## B767erDrvr

meandmydog said:


> Jodi Give me a shout if you need a member Family oriented ethical hunter age 48 ROSCO
> 4048863359



Thanks.  I'll be in touch when I have a vacancy.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bucks*

Some recent harvests this year.


----------



## blaBDzin

Great looking spot.  When will you know about openings for 2015 season?


----------



## B767erDrvr

blaBDzin said:


> Great looking spot.  When will you know about openings for 2015 season?



Thanks for your interest in our club.

I hope to have a good idea of how many members I'll need by February 1st.  February 1st is when our current members are supposed to pay their 1st installment for their dues.  I'll start showing the club mid December.

Please follow up with me mid December.

Thanks,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141


----------



## savetheweb

Thanks is there a current list for new potential members for 2015-2016? Thanks


----------



## B767erDrvr

savetheweb said:


> Thanks is there a current list for new potential members for 2015-2016? Thanks



There is a list, email me your contact information and give me a little information about yourself and how many spots you'll be needing.  

Thanks,

JodiKillen@comcast.net


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Biggest Turkey Award for 2014 Presented*

Today I was able to meet with Riley, the granddaughter of our member Terry H., to present Riley the "Biggest Turkey of 2014 Award".  She shot an incredible double 10" bearded tom while hunting with her grandpa during the Youth Weekend Hunt!!!  An awesome first turkey!!!!  

Terry told me the weather that weekend was rainy, windy, and cold.  That didn't stop Riley from wanting to go in the woods and chase some toms with her grandpa!  What a special weekend hunt for Terry and Riley to remember for a lifetime.  

Congratulations Riley on one incredible turkey!  Hope to see back at the club next turkey season!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Another really nice buck taken today!*

Terry H. gets a really nice buck!  Bases measured 6"!!!


----------



## flintdiver

Thats industrial strength bases ! Nice !


----------



## humblehunter22

Hey Jodi definitely interested in a spot when the time comes will be ready to join. Thanks


----------



## Khannay

*Want to join club in 2015*

Want to join the club in 2015.  I am a Physician in Rome Ga.  I was a member back in the late 90s so know a lot about the area. Keith Hannay 706 346 8516 --cell or Email at outdoorman52@att.net    thanks


----------



## concreteman

I would like to join your club .is there anyway I can view your club this week n  im looking for long time commitment .have been in other club for 15 yrs but was sold last yr. so please call me @678-449-5194 or text me thanks


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

What was your harvest totals this year?  Also, do you have any memberships for 2015?


----------



## B767erDrvr

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> What was your harvest totals this year?  Also, do you have any memberships for 2015?



Sorry we don't have any vacancies at this time.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Tagged Out on 1st Day with 3 Toms*

Tagged out with 3 toms on the day 1!


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL

Nice Birds, Congrats!!  I sent you an email.  Please keep me in mind if a spot comes open.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Prayer Needed For Larry Williams*

I believe in the power of praying.  

Larry Williams has been a member of the club since it was founded in 1988 and a face that everyone knows.  Larry is one of those members who will do anything for you and he'll give you the shirt off of his back!

I just spoke with Larry's daughter this morning and she informed me that Larry suffered a massive stroke last night and is in the hospital.  

Please keep Larry and his family in your prayers.  

Thanks,

Jodi


----------



## alanramc

SORRY TO HEAR THAT !!! I HUNTED WITH HIM DOMN THERE FOR 12 YEARS MYSELF AND YOUR RIGHT CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored GOOD MAN!!   PRAYING FOR HIM !!!!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Larry Williams Update*

I spoke with Larry's wife this evening.  Larry has been moved to the Emory Inpatient Rehabilitation Center at Southern Regional Medical Center in Riverdale.  Larry has improved tremendously since his stroke a few days ago!  His doctors have indicated that Larry has a long hard road ahead of him with his recovery.  But they are very optimistic that he should have a FULL recovery!!!   

Thanks for everyones prayers!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Winner of the Biggest Turkey Harvested Award*

Congrats to Ben H. for winning 2015 Biggest Turkey Harvested Award!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*2 Vacancies available!*

We currently have two vacancies available.  I'm trying to fill two vacancies for a couple of members.  One of our members is relocating with his job and the other has some medical issues and will be unable to hunt this year.  

Please read the first post of this advertisement on page 1 before calling.  This will answer many of your questions.

If you're interested please get in touch with me.

Thanks,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Sow*

155 lb field dressed sow!


----------

